# Fixed crawl and a compound



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I tried a fixed crawl yesterday with one of my Hoyt Aspen LX Pro/Command Cam bows. I never really shot 3 under before, and was intrigued by "The Push" video. Very informative, so I thought I would give it a try. I put a tie-on reference point 5/8" below my arrow. I also have 2 nock sets. I started with an even tiller, and ended up backing the bottom limb bolt out a 1/2 turn. I had to re-time my command cams so they hit the stops at the same time.

Using my point was a change for me. I shot barebow/instinctive with a recurve for over 20 years, and a compound for a couple. Most of my shooting over the past 8-10 years has been with a sight though.

My nocking point is approximately 3/8" above 90*. The arrow shoots too fast for me to see the flight, but I think it is flipping up and down. I will check the tune with a bareshaft.

Using the setup described, my 32" draw and about 58# gives my .420 spined arrows a 30 yard point on for the fixed crawl. I used my click plunger to adjust the arrows impact as I was originally shooting to the right. Here was a typical 30 yard group:


I am enjoying this new style. A quick trip to 20 yards showed I had to gap about 6" at 20 yards. I imagine my shooting and gaps will improve as my tune becomes more refined.

Anyone have pointers?

Thanks-John


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Likely you need a higher np and maybe have the top cam hit just a little earlier.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Grant! Actually, I just remeasured my nocking point. The bottom of the top nock set is 1/4" above 90*. I'll need to move it up.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Been doing the same thing BC. I really like it for a hunting set up.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitchell said:


> Been doing the same thing BC. I really like it for a hunting set up.


Same here. Playing with the fixed crawl myself, but get almost no range time, so I'm playing with short distances in my basement. I'm loving the fixed crawl idea, after shooting instinctive for almost 40 years. When I get close to a 25 yard fixed gap "point on" I'll put the bow on the draw board and check the cam timing, realizing what the gents posted here means I will require some tweaks with timing. 

That's a pretty respectable 30 yard group, by the way. Nice shooting.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I am hoping to spend some time tomorrow or Friday, bareshaft tuning. I moved my top nocking point up to 1/2", and removed the bottom two nock sets. Instead, I made a 1/2" long bottom nock set that doubles as a bottom nock set and a fixed crawl reference point.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

All you guys need to come to the house and Sandy will teach you how to gap at the arrow. And we will have you shooting spots out to 60 &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> All you guys need to come to the house and Sandy will teach you how to gap at the arrow. And we will have you shooting spots out to 60 ������������



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I shot some more yesterday. The changes I made seemed to clean up the arrow flight a bit. I feel too stretched out, and my Dad said I was leaning back. I ended up lowering my draw length a 1/2", which made me have to re-time again. I'm at 31" draw now. With a low, FSL anchor, I'm between 31.5" and 32". I guess it makes sensr that I have to shoot a shorter draw length with a very high anchor.

I'm still having fun, but this is definitely going against the grain of my brain's paradigm...


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I've managed to get away with just a very high anchor and have point on at 20 yards, this way I haven't had to muck around with tiller etc

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

